# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Roman Keys and Locks

## HoL

Roman lift/slide keys

  

HoL Nr: R0048. Bronze. 54mm. c2nd/3rd Century
HoL Nr: R0049. Bronze. 46mm. c2nd/3rd Century
HoL Nr: R0050. Bronze. 51mm. c2nd/3rd Century



HoL Nr: R0054. Bronze. 58mm.

 

HoL Nr: R0055. Bronze key, 49mm
HoL Nr: R0056. Bronze key, 38mm

----------


## HoL

Roman locks

  

HoL No. R0051. Lock fragment, bolt. Bronze. 90mm
HoL No. R0052. Lock fragment, bolt, Bronze. 62mm
HoL No. R0053. Lock fragment, bolt, Bronze. 71mm

----------

